# Poa Triv?



## Grasshopper

Pulled a few of these from a shady part of my backyard that's had poa annua this season so initially thought it was annua from the seedhead but it has stolons so I'm guessing its triv? Does it usually go to seed at 1" hoc?


----------



## Sublime

Dang sure looks like it to me. I'm really just posting to bump this until someone else can confirm though.


----------



## Green

This might actually be Poa annua, var. reptans...


----------



## Green

@tgreen, I don't think this is Triv, the more I look at it...do you?


----------



## tgreen

Green said:


> @tgreen, I don't think this is Triv, the more I look at it...do you?


I actually think it is. I tried to highlight the stolon root structure in red and the ligule and leaf blade in yellow. I agree with the OP that the seed head is unexpected. I don't think it's perennial annua b/c of what looks like a stolon (annua would not have a stolon). Hard to say for sure though.


----------



## Green

tgreen said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> tgreen, I don't think this is Triv, the more I look at it...do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it is. I tried to highlight the stolon root structure in red and the ligule and leaf blade in yellow. I agree with the OP that the seed head is unexpected. I don't think it's perennial annua b/c of what looks like a stolon (annua would not have a stolon). Hard to say for sure though.
Click to expand...

I still disagree. I had Perennial Poa annua with stolons like what we see here. It was dark green, very boat-shaped tip, and a copious seedhead producer. It was very difficult to tell from KBG, and blended in well. Only the string test (and seedhead shape and floppier nature of the blades) differentiated it. I was basically able to remove it by pulling. The (weak/sparse) stolons are a known feature of some biotypes.


----------



## Green

@tgreen...I'm not sure if that's an actual ligule in the photo...it might be sheath material.


----------



## Green

Guys,

Here are photos of some of mine from years ago. (Note they were small plants, only a few inches high):










And stolon/root detail:


----------



## tgreen

I defer to you on perennial annua. I don't have any first-hand experience but didn't think it produced a stolon. How do you differentiate between poa annua and perennial annua?


----------



## Green

tgreen said:


> I defer to you on perennial annua. I don't have any first-hand experience but didn't think it produced a stolon. How do you differentiate between poa annua and perennial annua?


I'm pretty sure that's what this is, both mine and Grasshopper's.

It's not easy to tell if they're perennial...but one thing to note is that it doesn't die over the Winter or Summer, or anytime. But that's not an easy thing tell. Also, It's not clear if perennial always means stolons, or stolons always mean perennial.

But I will say this stuff has all the classic Poa annua traits...except for the funky stolon-ish roots. But I just looked, and those photos were taken back in 2013.

I actually noticed some seedlings today in one of the areas where I killed Triv and/or Perennial annua in the Spring. I'm not sure what the seedlings were, but were likely either Triv or annua, as opposed to KBG. Some type of Bluegrass. Amazing there were still seeds in the area (same general area where the plants in the photos above from 2013 came from). I didn't notice them until I raked the area to reseed today. Pulled them out and threw them away.


----------



## Green

@tgreen, I wondered if I should have given samples to a turf breeder. "Creeping Bluegrass" is a big market these days, and we actually have someone who planted some and has a lawn journal (rule11):

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4771&start=40

To me, it looks like a refined version of what Grasshopper and I posted.


----------



## Grasshopper

Thanks for your input on this guys.

Those plants were found when I had been mowing at just under an inch daily, not sure if that would have contributed to stolon production.

I found this plant which seems to be same type today in the same area



Stolon rooting is more developed but there's also the annua crinkling on the wide blade on the far left..

It also doesn't string as green mentions like the triv I've found does...


----------



## Grasshopper

Wondering if anyone knows if poa triv seedheads develop on the main plant or at the end of a stolon as this plant does?


----------

